# RESCUE: VA (RESOLVED)



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2006)

This is cross-posted from the Cavy Cages forum with permission.

Bunnyluv7 wrote:

Last week I was at the Virginia Beach SPCA volunteering with the smallmammals. I discovered that one of the rabbits is back, this is histhird time being returned to the shelter. "Jack" aka "Tristan" aka"Honey" has had at least four homes in his young life (he is only oneyear old). The previous two homes have returned him due to destructivebehavior, but from what I have learned this behavior does not seem tobe any different from a typical rabbit. One of the previous homes saidhe dug at the corners of the carpet and chewed wires, which is verynormal behavior for a rabbit and can easily be prevented with properbunny proofing.

Jack is the sweetest guy you will ever meet! He is a flemish giant mixweighing perhaps 9-10 pounds. He loves to be around people and is veryoutgoing. He is a great snuggle bun and seems to have a mellow andfriendly personality and does not seem to act aggressive towards otherrabbits. Despite the high stress level of the shelter, and not tomention the constant home shuffling he has gone through, Jack remainsas sweet and lovable as ever! I think he would do well in a moderatelyto very busy household and he is good around kids, cats, and dogs. Eventhough this guy is big, he is very tolerant of handling and beingpicked up and enjoys attention. He even does well on a harness andleash in a safe outside area. One of his previous homes mentioned thathe will use his cage as a litterbox, and they had just left the cageopen and he would return to the cage when he had to go to the bathroom.Jack is already neutered.

I did notice that Jack had a bit of crusty ears down in the ear, and Ihave made sure that he had a referral to see the vet. He should bebeing treated, but it would be a good idea if the adoptive family couldtake him to see an exotic vet.

Everyone at the shelter who gets to know Jack falls in love with himand I really do not know why he hasn't found his forever family yet. Iwould have adopted him the instant he came to the shelter, but I cannothave any more pets right now. Jack is an incredibly sweet, social, andaffectionate rabbit who desperately wants to find a permanent home. Ithink he would make an awesome pet for a family willing to put a littletime into proper bunny proofing and to make sure to give him a varietyof toys to keep him stimulated.

Please, Please, Please if you are in the area and looking to adopt (orknow someone who is), come check out this incredible boy at theVirginia Beach SPCA. Virginia BeachSPCA


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, what a pretty boy!

Poor thing, getting shuffled around like that. I wish I could have him.


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh he sure is adorable!

Poor little man. I really hope he can find his forever home. We're keeping our fingers (and paws) crossed for this little guy.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 20, 2006)

What a handsome big fellow! If only i lived in America...

It doesn't seem right that he's being shoved about likethat:cry1:I really hope someone on here can give him a goodhome.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG, if I lived in the States I'd adopt him.

He's so cute. Do people not read up on animals before the adopt them? 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh man alive! I want him! He just looks so precious and sweet. Too badI'm too far and definitely can't have another.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 20, 2006)

Besides from being a total sweetie, that color is just GORGEOUS.


----------



## f_j (Oct 20, 2006)

He is just adorable! How anyone could give him up is beyond me. I really hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## samixXx (Oct 20, 2006)

what a beautiful rabbit, if only i lived in the US.
it really annoys me when people get pets and give up on them because they taught he was being destructive.
i hope he gets the home he deserves


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Oh man alive! I want him! He just looks so precious andsweet. Too badI'm too far and definitely can't haveanother.


*Sigh*...My sentiments exactly. I'm too far away as well, and simplycannot take on another animal right now. But (to quote the late SteveIrwin), 'What a _beauty_!!' 

Jack is absolutely gorgeous; you can just see the gentleness in hisface. Whoever does wind up adopting Jack is going to be so blessed, I'msure. May he find his forever home soon....:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2006)

Ohh wow just look at that young boy!!!,Jack isabsolutely super gorgeous,i love his colouring,ya know..i would reallylove to see a flemish giant in person just so i can see their size muchbetter,i'm totally in love with Jack,ohh i sure hope he can find aforever home,how can someone pass up this guy!



cheryl


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2006)

oh, i would take him if i lived closer, and wasin my own place (but living in 2 different cities right now doesn'tmake it easy to bring another rabbit home).

i am sure he will find a good home, one that will keep him forever!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 22, 2006)

Every time I look at him I want him more. :inlove:

He is the cutest bunny I've seen in a long time that I can say I actually would adopt. If only I lived closer.


Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 25, 2006)

Jack has a new home! :happydance

He was adopted by a member of another forum who has two otherrabbits. She might try bonding them as a trio. Hisname is now Big Bun, and he's living in a big exercise pen and gettinglots of nose rubs.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Cool beans!!! It's great that he is going to an experienced bunny slave.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 26, 2006)

That's awesome! This news just made my day!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellent. My day was made too.:bunnydance:


----------



## ec (Oct 26, 2006)

What a sweet-looking fella - I'm so glad he's found a good home!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2006)

Great news that he has found a new home - he certainly is a gorgeous looking boy!

Jan


----------



## Justinsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Same here. It sounds like he was placed with people who were not rabbit-savvy.


----------



## Justinsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

a lot of times, sadly no. They just figure a bunny is a cage pet.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Let me just say WOW! He isawesome. Huge AND Gorgeous? I'm glad he got a newhome. Yay. :happydance


----------

